# Furries fail at having respectable jobs :U



## MrBlack (Jul 1, 2010)

*I fail at having respectable jobs :U*

I work at Freddy's Frozen Custard, which is fail job :U
If you have a better job please prove me wrong by posting it, but for the most part every furry I've seen works at fastfood places or the service industry.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

There's a thread about what jobs furries have somewhere.


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm a paperfur

*is shot*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

Fat Kracken is a scientist or something. So are Uncle Kage and Schenzi Dragon. And I know to people who work for the police.


----------



## FoxBody (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm a System Admin.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jul 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *is shot*


 
You still need to get the Sunday edition out on time, missy!

gogogogogogogogo

I personally work at a deli, so yeah, that's a pretty fail job, I didn't even want to work in the deli anyways.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 1, 2010)

Since when are nerds/dorks/geeks/Internet big shots/artsy fartsies very well employed anyway?


----------



## Ames (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm a student. :I

Is that a respectable job?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

Blues said:


> Since when are nerds/dorks/geeks/Internet big shots/artsy fartsies very well employed anyway?


 
Nerds and geeks tend to have IT/technical jawbs.


----------



## Tally (Jul 1, 2010)

Furries fail at having respectable jobs because you do?

Who got yiffed and made you king of the furs?


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> You still need to get the Sunday edition out on time, missy!
> 
> gogogogogogogogo


 There's not even a Sunday newspaper


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

I am a shipping coordinator and I'm working on my degree in Mechanical Engineering.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 1, 2010)

I want to cook things and do environmental hippie shit

I do the former as volunteer-only right now

Colleggggeee


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

When I grow up I wanna be....a lawyer or something

Something that doesn't require maths


----------



## Fay V (Jul 1, 2010)

Managing an urban coyote research project for the summer (best. job. ever)
When school started again I'll be a paid undergrad TA and Security Desk Clerk. 

perhaps not an amazing set of jobs, but I'm a full time student so...myeah


----------



## Don (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm actually working on my application to join the Canadian Forces Primary Reserve, which is the first step on my goal of getting into the RMC and graduating as an artillery officer. I'd say that's fairly respectable (or will be at least).


----------



## Browder (Jul 1, 2010)

I currently work for an Opera Company that is taking me to Italy.

So yeah, I have a good job.


----------



## Aden (Jul 1, 2010)

That's because a huge chunk of furries are under 20 years old

so
yeah


----------



## SecretDesire (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm a pharmacy technician. I sell drugs on a daily basis.


----------



## Dragonbones (Jul 1, 2010)

http://j-c.deviantart.com/
If i remember correctly this guy is a Computer Graphics designer.


----------



## Tally (Jul 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> When I grow up I wanna be....a lawyer or something
> 
> Something that doesn't require maths


 
But math is fun, when used in proper context.

Like randomly stating that ".999... = 1"

You just need a better teacher if you don't like math.


----------



## Riv (Jul 1, 2010)

My "job" if it can so be called, is so embarrassing that I would even fear for my reputation as a furry to announce it here. However, I am a student majoring in biochemistry, which means that one day I will be a mad scientist. As a mad scientist I will have three goals:

1) Genetically engineer some cool glowing plants, and use them in the landscaping of my secret volcano lair.
2) Genetically engineer some really pissed off turkeys.
3) Breed an army of anthro super-soldiers to do my bidding. Furries will be spared from the random murder sweeps, in which I will send my army to randomly kill one in ten people they encounter. (literally decimate the population) So remember to wear your fursuits starting 22 years from now. _And never take them off._


----------



## Bernad (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm in the military. :/


----------



## Ben (Jul 1, 2010)

Aden said:


> That's because a huge chunk of furries are under 20 years old
> 
> so
> yeah


 
Yeah, a lot of furries here aren't at an age where they could have possibly finished college, so I'm not really sure what anyone here expects.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm a student.


----------



## Dragonbones (Jul 1, 2010)

Bernad said:


> I'm in the military. :/


 
Your point?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm a Librarian.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 1, 2010)

I make a living as a programmer. Whether this is a failjob, you be the judge of that.

I suppose I should mention it's mostly _web _programming, but I don't like talking about my flaws.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2010)

Student/barista.

Free and/or discount coffee is always a good job perk.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 1, 2010)

Hehehe

I repair computers for money and I don't rip people off much. Most comp. repair shops are like worse then used car dealers.


----------



## Shaui (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm a college student, therefore, I have no job other than studying.


----------



## Kobu (Jul 1, 2010)

Unemployed.  A student technically, but that's not a job.


----------



## Convel (Jul 1, 2010)

i work in security, and have the oportunity to join the army too

im not doing to bad


----------



## MrBlack (Jul 1, 2010)

I got nothin goin on for me, I take a basic animation class next year and I hope i can kick start that as a career but it'll be difficult


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 1, 2010)

I work at a boat rental during the summer, otherwise I'm a full time student. I'm majoring in English though so it looks like I might be at docks for a while due to the lack of a better job =P


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jul 1, 2010)

Not sure if anything said it yet, but Uncle Kage is an analytical chemist with a doctorate from Dartmuth.

As for me, apart from being a full time student working on a degree in Fisheries and Wildlife Conservation and Management, I'm also a professional voice over artist. Basically I do the voices for ads on TV and the radio.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

I make fursuits for a living.



derp.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jul 2, 2010)

Internship at a bookstore (technically not a paying job... aw well).
I also work at the local grocery store. :V

Not really reputable work but I'm seventeen, can't really expect much.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> But math is fun, when used in proper context.
> 
> Like randomly stating that ".999... = 1"
> 
> You just need a better teacher if you don't like math.


 I've had good teachers, I just don't like math


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've had good teachers, I just don't like math


 
HAHAHA typical woman.
go please your man and make me a sammich.


----------



## DReaper3 (Jul 2, 2010)

I used to work at a Hilton Hotel as a night-shift security officer.  Wearing the full uniform, the excessively big flashlight, the sunglasses.  I could stare people into submission. 

Now i work on diesels on day. $16 per hour. eh.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 2, 2010)

I make $20 an hour making yiffsuits.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 2, 2010)

UPS while I'm taking classes, absolutely love it.



Harebelle said:


> Nerds and geeks tend to have IT/technical jawbs.


 Working on it.


----------



## Bir (Jul 2, 2010)

I work at the Renaissance Faire, selling braids.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm a college student and I work building sets for shows. Not a great job but I like it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2010)

For OP:  There is nothing _wrong_ with working in the service industry, it's honest work and somebody's got to do it.


----------



## cataloof (Jul 2, 2010)

hay man i work on the internt for 30 000+ thusand a yar we'er not all porr sure it's entry level but tak it easy with the stereotypes man its not all true


----------



## Telnac (Jul 2, 2010)

Blues said:


> Since when are nerds/dorks/geeks/Internet big shots/artsy fartsies very well employed anyway?


 I'm a gameplay programmer, and my workplace is full of nerds/dorks/geeks and artsy fartsies.  Not many Internet bigshots, tho.  I make a VERY good living (even if most of it goes to my ex-wife.)

[Edit] I'm not a young 20something, tho, which is quite likely why I have a career that's spanned almost 15 years so far and am not currently a waterslide attendant working on my tan.

Guess what I did for a living when I was 19?  Best summer job, ever.  

Having a crap job isn't a side effect of being a furry; it's a side effect of being high school/college age... as happens to be the case with most furries!


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

Blues said:


> Since when are nerds/dorks/geeks/Internet big shots/artsy fartsies very well employed anyway?



Beta-testers. They have to check the levels of horniness for the scantily-clad females in the games.



Blues said:


> I want to cook things and do environmental hippie shit
> 
> I do the former as volunteer-only right now
> 
> Colleggggeee



You want to be paid to be a hippie? That's counter-productive.

But yeah, my current job is student, and it's sending me to Japan in less than a week, so I'm fine with it. IT is an easy job.


----------



## Vo (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice e-penis thread.

I work in remote-access tech support. Front-line end-user Windows stuff. I'm the first and only level of support the customer directly talks to at this company, so, no, I'm not a script monkey. This would seem to count as "service industry" though. I don't know what makes a job respectable. Money? About US$14/hr. There's more better than there is worse than that. Security? We won't run out of idiots any time soon. Respect received? Some of my customers don't respect me, but it's mutual.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 2, 2010)

Who doesn't work in the service industry?


----------



## Vo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I wondered. I think everyone is in the service industry. At any level anywhere, either you're servicing someone or they're servicing you.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm wanting to attend medical school and get a degree in internal medicine.  Also if that doesn't work out I'll try and get a job with the police.  Although I'm still running through highschool with good grades so no jobs yet.


----------



## Eske (Jul 2, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> either you're servicing someone or they're servicing you.


 
Should I even bother making the innuendo?

...nah, too easy.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2010)

At any rate.  Me?

I work at a Fred Meyer's.  Stocking shelves in the grocery department.  Often the perishables like your dairy and lunchmeats, but also the gry goods, too, and just as often.  And since I live in Oregon, we're also responsible for managing the recycling machines that process + refund all the cans and bottles people bring in.  Unofficailly I'm a master at servicing those machines (second only to a fully qualified machine technician).  It also helps I have a cool head and restrained tongue, nothing surprises me but that's also part because I've been on the job for five years.


----------



## Rayden (Jul 2, 2010)

I do warehouse work for a big corporation. I don't care if anyone considers it respectable or not, but stuff still has to get from point A to point B.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm in college. 
4 Jobs. 
I work at a movie theater.
2 Tutor jobs. 
Office assistant. 

I pretty much make bank.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 2, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Who doesn't work in the service industry?


 
Define "service industry".


----------



## Tycho (Jul 2, 2010)

A "respectable" job is one where you can walk home with a paycheck and feel like you've earned it.

That's it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 2, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> I work at Freddy's Frozen Custard, which is fail job :U
> If you have a better job please prove me wrong by posting it, but for the most part every furry I've seen works at fastfood places or the service industry.


 
k

Xipoid.

'nuff said.


----------



## Akro (Jul 2, 2010)

I go inside of those big ass arcade games and change wires and fix all sorts of electrical crap when your ass is retarded and breaks all the stuff inside somehow.
Or my favorite, I love having to unjam the coin slots because your trying to use pennies or quarters and are all around to stupid to realize we use tokens here.
I also change motors to move things, get burned while handling the motors, sandblast stuff when its all greasy.

ETC ETC ETC.

But in all honesty I love my job <3


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jul 2, 2010)

Akro said:


> I go inside of those big ass arcade games and change wires and fix all sorts of electrical crap when your ass is retarded and breaks all the stuff inside somehow.
> Or my favorite, I love having to unjam the coin slots because your trying to use pennies or quarters and are all around to stupid to realize we use tokens here.
> I also change motors to move things, get burned while handling the motors, sandblast stuff when its all greasy.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt mind working at your job with you dude id love it.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 2, 2010)

Whoooboy, misconceptions...

I work at an airport, outside, servicing the plans, handling baggage and whatnot (it's somewhat demanding and physical work, but not demandingly physical). That's not something you see people say too often, is it? You know when you get your bags and they smell strongly of someone else's cheap cologne? The kind that instantly gives you a headache? That's because they brought the ENTIRE glass bottle, and it shattered when someone threw it on the cart. That wasn't my fault. (No really, it wasn't, cuz I take care of the bags I'm given.)

Airport stories can be fun.

I'm also in school to be a firefighter.

By the way, avoid absolutes and over generalizations.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jul 2, 2010)

I wish i could find a job someware. Right now i just do odd jobs for my neighbors.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> A "respectable" job is one where you can walk home with a paycheck and feel like you've earned it.


Glad to see I qualify for that.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jul 2, 2010)

Personally I like working hard for what i earn i enjoy it as well.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 2, 2010)

Akro said:


> I go inside of those big ass arcade games and change wires and fix all sorts of electrical crap when your ass is retarded and breaks all the stuff inside somehow.
> Or my favorite, I love having to unjam the coin slots because your trying to use pennies or quarters and are all around to stupid to realize we use tokens here.
> I also change motors to move things, get burned while handling the motors, sandblast stuff when its all greasy.
> 
> ...


 
So your good with machines? 

Well i said this a lot in my posts but i work as an orchestral musician and a music teacher. I had to teach music since the pay we get is really low sometimes. -.-


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

For 15, being a paper carrier is somewhat of a "respectable" job


----------



## Alstor (Jul 2, 2010)

Two jobs:
Food prep at a winery
Computer mapping

I also do volunteer work at a school for autistic children.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Two jobs:
> Food prep at a winery
> Computer mapping
> 
> I also do volunteer work at a school for autistic children.


 
Awwww how nice.



> For 15, being a paper carrier is somewhat of a "respectable" job



Most people at your age work at mcdonalds....so yeah. ;D


----------



## Geek (Jul 2, 2010)

PROFESSIONAL LIFE

Job: 2D/3D Animation
Job schedule: Full time other hours
Current annual income: $25,001 to $50,000
Employment status: Employed & Self-Employed
Education: Associate degree

Did i fail ?


----------



## Adelin (Jul 2, 2010)

Geek said:


> PROFESSIONAL LIFE
> 
> 
> Job: 2D/3D Animation
> ...


 
OMG 20,001 is your lowest pay?! -.- The lowest i got was 15,500 and the highest was around 30,000.....you must have a nice boss. -.-


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jul 2, 2010)

Geek said:


> PROFESSIONAL LIFE
> 
> Job: 2D/3D Animation
> Job schedule: Full time other hours
> ...


I would love to have your job heck any decent job really.


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 2, 2010)

Used to work as a decontaminator. 

Oh, the filth I have seen, both human and material.


----------



## black tiger (Jul 2, 2010)

i had a pretty good job in construction but i quit boss was too much of a dick


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2010)

Geek said:


> PROFESSIONAL LIFE
> 
> Job: 2D/3D Animation
> Job schedule: Full time other hours
> ...


 
You keep saying this stuff but there's NOTHING in your gallery :c


----------



## Telnac (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, for those wondering if it's worth the pain in the ass to learn all the math and technical crap to become a programmer: yes, it's worth it.  I had to take a $16k pay cut when I was laid off at Raven Software out in Wisconsin and moved here to Phoenix, and I still make >$95k/yr.  That's just base salary.  Add in bonuses/profit sharing/stock options, and I've been consistently earning 6 figures since 1999.

Alas, programming isn't very friendly to family life.  When I'm finally done paying alimony to my ex-wife, I may someday be able to do something with all that money I'm making, rather than handing it to someone who didn't earn it.  x(


----------



## Sam (Jul 2, 2010)

I deliver Pizza's. :OOOO


And I'm sorta a telemarketer.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm a cook of sorts at a fine dining restaurant, I usually spend all day chopping vegetables or dead animals. Sure, there's no Gordon Ramsay there but it's still fucking sweet.


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> You keep saying this stuff but there's NOTHING in your gallery :c


 
I don't even HAVE a gallery.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 2, 2010)

black tiger said:


> i had a pretty good job in construction but i quit boss was too much of a dick


 
Digging ditches for less than min wage does not a job in construction make :V


----------



## Kazdrax (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm am successful game programmer, but I don't have a real job, its more a hobby.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 2, 2010)

I work in medical billing.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jul 2, 2010)

I just got a job just today delivering papers via my car, earning a decent cut for a college dropout.

Of course, my long term goals involves me investing what little scrap I have into ultility stocks (with a focus on alternate energy), then using the money I've earned there to start a head shop near the college... or maybe, just maybe, I'll get off my ass and write something fantastic and become a publish author. Either or' is fine at this point.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 2, 2010)

Kazdrax said:


> I'm am successful game programmer, but I don't have a real job, its more a hobby.


 
...then how are you "successful" at it if it's just a hobby?


----------



## Telnac (Jul 3, 2010)

Kazdrax said:


> I'm am successful game programmer, but I don't have a real job, its more a hobby.


How long have you been making games, and have you published any titles, say on XBox Live, maybe?  If so, which ones?


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 3, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> ...then how are you "successful" at it if it's just a hobby?


 
Success... doesn't mean it has to be a job or a career.
Maybe he successfully programs games as a hobby? Whether or not he makes money from it is beside the point.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 3, 2010)

I work at my stepfather's construction and lawn care business. Pretty far off from McDonalds or Wal-Mart.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 3, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> Success... doesn't mean it has to be a job or a career.
> Maybe he successfully programs games as a hobby? Whether or not he makes money from it is beside the point.


 I disagree.  I think a successful career is getting paid to do what you love.    Doing what you love & not getting paid is a hobby.  The great thing about games is you can publish a game even if you're the sole developer or if you have a small team (ideally: a programmer, artist, and animator with the three of you sharing game design roles) if you're creative about doing so.  XBox Live, Facebook... hell, just start up your own website if you like.  You don't need to bang on Activision's door if you have a quality title & the tenacity to find an audience for it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 3, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> I work at Freddy's Frozen Custard, which is fail job :U
> If you have a better job please prove me wrong by posting it, but for the most part every furry I've seen works at fastfood places or the service industry.


 
Well it happens when the userbase is in college....


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm an IT Specialist (system admin work, programming, helpdesk, etc) and run my own consultancy.


----------



## Kazdrax (Jul 3, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> ...then how are you "successful" at it if it's just a hobby?


The gist is that I get lots of money for doing something I like in my spare time.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 3, 2010)

Telnac said:


> successful career


 
A "successful career" is different from a "successful hobby." If he is a "successful programmer," that doesn't necessarily equate to a "successful career." Success in a hobby is still success. Plus, even as a hobby, he can make money by it.

Success is not synonymous to job or career.
That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jul 3, 2010)

Medical, well actually I repair powerchairs, I also work the front desk and in the billing department.


----------



## gdzeek (Jul 3, 2010)

I work in Aerospace manufacturing, I go to work helping build parts for the f22, f35,  and Airbus. thats pretty respectable.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jul 3, 2010)

I work at Burger King


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm a Senior Director, Network Operations and Service Assurance in the Telco/ISP/Wireless/SatTV sector.  I also sit on the board of Directors for a local sporting club and I'm a part time coach.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 3, 2010)

Security Guard.

Laugh, sure. Go ahead. I've heard them all. It gives me plenty of time to draw, write, sew, think, or do whatever I damn well please so long as I get the job done... which invariably means staying awake and pushing a button once in a while.

Couse, that's just what I do for money. *chuckle* THat's my job. My business is, well... That's a bit hard to describe. n.n


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm going to be scurrying over into deli.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 3, 2010)

I am the director of a non-profit organization )':


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm a lifeguard, I guess that can be considered respectable. XD


----------



## antibus (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm a graphic designer, customer care and imaging staff at a print company here in Edmonton...not very mundane.


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 3, 2010)

I make money by buying stuff at garage sales and selling it on Craigslist. Usually makes less money than fast food, but it's more fun. Eventually I hope to get a real job at a bike shop.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 4, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> I make money by buying stuff at garage sales and selling it on Craigslist. Usually makes less money than fast food, but it's more fun. Eventually I hope to get a real job at a bike shop.


 
Your able to live like that?


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 4, 2010)

I've worked at a pizzeria, backery,and am now a camp counselor.


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 4, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Your able to live like that?


 
I'm 17, so I still live with my parents. I think it might be possible to live like that, but how much you make is kind of based on how lucky you are when looking at garage sales.


----------



## Rytes (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm a delivery boy and a student, and my brother is paying me to make him short songs and beats for his business.


----------



## Akro (Jul 4, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Your able to live like that?


 Some stuff you buy at garage sales for like 30$ end up going on antique roadhouse


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm a highschool student and I teach sailing lessons in Florida.

It's a nice job, and after i've taught the basics, I can just sit on the bow, relax, and basically enjoy life.   :3

I get paid to do what I love.    -respectable?



Oh and also:  200th post!


----------



## Apollo (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm a studentâ€¦ and I also _try_ (and fail) at charging for IT support.


----------



## Geek (Jul 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> You keep saying this stuff but there's NOTHING in your gallery :c


 
Furaffinity's forum and main page (gallery) aren't linked together therefore my gallery is not hosted here.


----------



## Aden (Jul 5, 2010)

Geek said:


> Furaffinity's forum and main page (gallery) aren't linked together therefore my gallery is not hosted here.


 
You should link to your real gallery somewhere then :3


----------



## Geek (Jul 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> You should link to your real gallery somewhere then :3


 
Working on it: http://anim.al/ :3


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 5, 2010)

I work at a timber yard on weekends and am at uni in a 4 year mechanical engineering degree course.


----------



## grygon (Jul 6, 2010)

I work in education with grade school kiddos.  I think it's a rather awesome job, NOT looking at my paycheck (it's a joke, really) but at what I do.


----------



## Geek (Jul 6, 2010)

Itâ€™s funny that when people reach a certain age, such as after graduating college, they assume itâ€™s time to go out and get a job. But like many things the masses do, just because everyone does it doesnâ€™t mean itâ€™s a good idea. In fact, if youâ€™re reasonably intelligent, getting a job is one of the worst things you can do to support yourself. There are far better ways to make a living than selling yourself into indentured servitude.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 6, 2010)

Geek said:


> Itâ€™s funny that when people reach a certain age, such as after graduating college, they assume itâ€™s time to go out and get a job. But like many things the masses do, just because everyone does it doesnâ€™t mean itâ€™s a good idea. In fact, if youâ€™re reasonably intelligent, getting a job is one of the worst things you can do to support yourself. There are far better ways to make a living than selling yourself into indentured servitude.


 
You mean like being a millionaire heiress? Because I am all about that.


----------



## Geek (Jul 6, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> You mean like being a millionaire heiress? Because I am all about that.


 
Getting a job and trading your time for money may seem like a good idea. Thereâ€™s only one problem with it. Itâ€™s stupid! Itâ€™s the stupidest way you can possibly generate income! This is truly income for dummies.

Why is getting a job so dumb? Because you only get paid when youâ€™re working. Donâ€™t you see a problem with that, or have you been so thoroughly brainwashed into thinking itâ€™s reasonable and intelligent to only earn income when youâ€™re working? Have you never considered that it might be better to be paid even when youâ€™re not working? Who taught you that you could only earn income while working? Some other brainwashed employee perhaps?

Donâ€™t you think your life would be much easier if you got paid while you were eating, sleeping, and playing with the kids too? Why not get paid 24/7? Get paid whether you work or not. Donâ€™t your plants grow even when you arenâ€™t tending to them? Why not your bank account?


----------



## Aden (Jul 6, 2010)

Geek said:


> Getting a job and trading your time for money may seem like a good idea. Thereâ€™s only one problem with it. Itâ€™s stupid! Itâ€™s the stupidest way you can possibly generate income! This is truly income for dummies.
> 
> Why is getting a job so dumb? Because you only get paid when youâ€™re working. Donâ€™t you see a problem with that, or have you been so thoroughly brainwashed into thinking itâ€™s reasonable and intelligent to only earn income when youâ€™re working? Have you never considered that it might be better to be paid even when youâ€™re not working? Who taught you that you could only earn income while working? Some other brainwashed employee perhaps?
> 
> Donâ€™t you think your life would be much easier if you got paid while you were eating, sleeping, and playing with the kids too? Why not get paid 24/7? Get paid whether you work or not. Donâ€™t your plants grow even when you arenâ€™t tending to them? Why not your bank account?


 
This sounds like a shady late-night infomercial


----------



## Pine (Jul 6, 2010)

I work at a fast food joint but I have $500 paychecks. It's enough to get me through


----------



## Stahi (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm a security officer working at a biomedical research facility.

That SOUNDS cool but it only pays $16.25/hr.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 6, 2010)

Stahi said:


> I'm a security officer working at a biomedical research facility.
> 
> That SOUNDS cool but it only pays $16.25/hr.





Stahi said:


> only pays $16.25/hr.





Stahi said:


> $16.25/hr.



wtf.  that sounds STELLAR.  ONLY?


----------



## Stahi (Jul 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> wtf.  that sounds STELLAR.  ONLY?



....  Uhhh, well, I only work 36 hours a week (Mon-Tue-Wed, 6am-6pm) so that's a downfall, right?


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 6, 2010)

Geek said:


> Getting a job and trading your time for money may seem like a good idea. Thereâ€™s only one problem with it. Itâ€™s stupid! Itâ€™s the stupidest way you can possibly generate income! This is truly income for dummies.
> 
> Why is getting a job so dumb? Because you only get paid when youâ€™re working. Donâ€™t you see a problem with that, or have you been so thoroughly brainwashed into thinking itâ€™s reasonable and intelligent to only earn income when youâ€™re working? Have you never considered that it might be better to be paid even when youâ€™re not working? Who taught you that you could only earn income while working? Some other brainwashed employee perhaps?
> 
> Donâ€™t you think your life would be much easier if you got paid while you were eating, sleeping, and playing with the kids too? Why not get paid 24/7? Get paid whether you work or not. Donâ€™t your plants grow even when you arenâ€™t tending to them? Why not your bank account?


 
I'm 95% sure I've seen you copy-paste this exact response at least 3 times in the last year.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 6, 2010)

Stahi said:


> ....  Uhhh, well, I only work 36 hours a week (Mon-Tue-Wed, 6am-6pm) so that's a downfall, right?


 
585$.......Your so lucky.... -.-


----------



## Stahi (Jul 6, 2010)

Adelin said:


> 585$.......Your so lucky.... -.-


 
Plus it's Thanksgiving weekend for me every week as I'm off Thur-Sun.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 7, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> A "successful career" is different from a "successful hobby." If he is a "successful programmer," that doesn't necessarily equate to a "successful career." Success in a hobby is still success. Plus, even as a hobby, he can make money by it.
> 
> Success is not synonymous to job or career.
> That's all I'm saying.


OK, then answer me this: long before I graduated college, I was making games on my own as a hobby... not making a dime, just doing it because I loved making games.  But quite often, I'd still put in 40 hours a week or more on whatever game I was making (alas, to the dismay of my GPA.)  After I graduated college, I started working f/t as a game programmer and have been doing that for nearly the past 15 years.  I think nearly everyone would classify my job as a career and not a hobby.  Would you agree?  If so, at what point did I go from making games as a hobby & doing so as a career?

Yes, you can get paid as a hobbyist, but I think the critical difference between a hobbyist who gets paid & someone who's turned a hobby into a career is whether or not they are working full-time at it (or nearly so) and if they're making enough to sustain themselves (or nearly so... even ppl making $100k can find it hard to make ends meet!)


----------



## Geek (Jul 7, 2010)

To me being an employe and having to work for someone else to survive is not a success.

The boss tell you want to do and you have to do his orders or you get fired.

It's like being a slave.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 7, 2010)

So, do furries still fail at having "respectable" jobs? :V


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 7, 2010)

Geek said:


> To me being an employe and having to work for someone else to survive is not a success.
> 
> The boss tell you want to do and you have to do his orders or you get fired.
> 
> It's like being a slave.


Ok, then what do you suggest that people do? You just say getting a job is stupid, without saying anything that might be better.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 7, 2010)

Therefore furries must be unemployed, I see why the stereotype is true now. 

I run my own business and have a full time job, I don't see any problem with working for someone else. A person who runs their own business "works for people," so his statement doesn't really make sense. Customers are usually people who pay me monthly/contract/etc, so they can fire me when they want.

His logic fails.


----------



## Thallis (Jul 7, 2010)

Lifeguard slash student here.


----------



## MrBlack (Jul 7, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> So, do furries still fail at having "respectable" jobs? :V


 yes because most of the people who have awesome jobs on this thread are trolls from 4chan and not really furries at all :U everyone knows that furries dont have awesome jobs U:


----------



## jinxtigr (Jul 7, 2010)

Bah. My job is much more awesome than, say, my lovelife ;P

I write audio plugin software for professional mix engineers. I do it in my own peculiar way and have an awesome fan club, sales and industry respect. It's not going to make me rich enough to have US health care but it'll pay my mortgage and I could be writing code while naked and fapping to furry porn for all anyone cares.

The cost of it is, it took more than ten years to build that situation, and like I said, the isolation and obsession of it all kind of killed any hopes of having, say, a mate. I'm pretty fucked in that I did NOT spend ten years dating or remembering how to hang out with people, so be careful what you wish for. And now I'm too old for most of the cute furries, but I do have an awesome job.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 7, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> yes because most of the people who have awesome jobs on this thread are trolls from 4chan and not really furries at all :U everyone knows that furries dont have awesome jobs U:


 
Wouldn't that make 95% of FAF users trolls?

...actually nevermind, it sounds about right.


----------



## WeArePossessed (Jul 8, 2010)

What if I dont WANT a respectable job :3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 8, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Define "service industry".


 
Oh man, I'm sorry, I didn't know of this reply.

My definition: Behind the counter.

Google: An industry that provides services rather than tangible objects.


----------



## CatWaffles (Jul 8, 2010)

Well for now I'm going to college and then I'm going to enlist into the USMC as an officer. I guess that's respectable but for now I have no job T_T (I do work part time at my family's party store business though)


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2010)

i'm a librarian

go figure


----------



## Trance (Jul 8, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> yes because most of the people who have awesome jobs on this thread are trolls from 4chan and not really furries at all :U everyone knows that furries dont have awesome jobs U:


 
Wut?

I'm afraid that I am definitely a fur.  For better or worse...

Plus, my job _is_ awesome.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm a motorcycle technician, been at the same shop 12 years as of today. I get to ride new bikes after working on them and _get paid for it_! Fixing bikes used to be a hobby, now its how I support myself, living fairly comfortably in a nice part of town. 


Furries fail at generalizations.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> i'm a librarian
> 
> go figure


 
That's not pretty bad considering the majority of people here work at fast food restaurants. :3


----------



## Jailbot (Jul 8, 2010)

I rip inmates to peices...does that count?


----------



## Tally (Jul 8, 2010)

Jailbot said:


> I rip inmates to peices...does that count?


 
Go spam your own threads :< Don't ruin semi good ones.


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> i'm a librarian
> 
> go figure


 My cousin's been a librarian since he was around your age iirc


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 8, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> My definition: Behind the counter.
> 
> Google: An industry that provides services rather than tangible objects.


 
Does it count if you're the top manager of a restaurant? Not so "fail" to me.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 8, 2010)

Adelin said:


> That's not pretty bad considering the majority of people here work at fast food restaurants. :3


 I work at a restaurant that doesn't serve fast food, it's fucking awesome. <3


----------



## Onewing (Jul 8, 2010)

I work in a Bakery and like it but respectable is a weird way to describe your job, I don't think I know anybody who gets a job just for respect.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm a musician
is that job a fail?


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 8, 2010)

Jaden said:


> I'm a musician
> is that job a fail?


 
I think we also need monetary guidelines. If you get paid less than 10k a year, you fail... or something.

Edit: if you pay for everything and work full time, of course. Results may vary, amount not typical, etc., etc.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, shoot.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jul 8, 2010)

Perhaps the reason for that being the fact that most of us are young enough to be in high school/college?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 8, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Does it count if you're the top manager of a restaurant? Not so "fail" to me.


 
Imo, no.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 9, 2010)

I had a respectable job working with one of the most interesting women I have ever known.
We ran a coffee shop together, and she was very tempted to give it to me, but she was worried about her debts.
Thus I never became the coffee shop owner I had dreamed.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 9, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> I think we also need monetary guidelines. If you get paid less than 10k a year, you fail... or something.
> 
> Edit: if you pay for everything and work full time, of course. Results may vary, amount not typical, etc., etc.


 
I think the musicians that got paid 10k less in a year are the ones that work in small clubs..........Orchestra musicians never get 10k below......our lowest pay was like 15k?


> I had a respectable job working with one of the most interesting women I  have ever known.
> We ran a coffee shop together, and she was very tempted to give it to  me, but she was worried about her debts.
> Thus I never became the coffee shop owner I had dreamed.



She wanted to give you a coffee shop?!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 9, 2010)

Adelin said:


> I think the musicians that got paid 10k less in a year are the ones that work in small clubs..........Orchestra musicians never get 10k below......our lowest pay was like 15k?
> 
> 
> She wanted to give you a coffee shop?!


 Yeah, she asked me directly point blank if I wanted it. "Hey Thomas, if I were to move... would you want the shop?" Ms. Rose said.


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm a design student looking to get into game design, and if that fails, web design (if it's interactive it's awesome imho). Fail? I think so 

I could always go finish my physics degree, but I don't enjoy science as a JOB. I'd rather design stuff.

You can either work to get the money to enjoy yourself, or you can do something you enjoy and make enough to survive outside of work. If you do both you're a winner


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm a lowly paid temp agent, but at least I don't have to deal with food :3


Also going back to school this year.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 9, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> I'm a design student looking to get into game design, and if that fails, web design (if it's interactive it's awesome imho). Fail? I think so


 
Depends what you mean by "design", but strictly speaking there is no such job as a "game designer". Ideas are cheap, and it's more profitable to pick a used but loved concept and exploit it as much as you can. That's why there are so many first person shooters out there; kids love them and they're extremely easy to make, especially when you already have the engine.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm entering college in the fall, but when I graduate I'm going to teach Spanish.

Teachers are cool, right?


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Jul 9, 2010)

That's probaby because most furries are either teens or young adults


----------



## Trance (Jul 9, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Teachers are cool, right?


 
That's not a good generalization.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jul 9, 2010)

I sell clothes at Hot Topic ;_;
At least its money maynn.


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 10, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Depends what you mean by "design", but strictly speaking there is no such job as a "game designer". Ideas are cheap, and it's more profitable to pick a used but loved concept and exploit it as much as you can. That's why there are so many first person shooters out there; kids love them and they're extremely easy to make, especially when you already have the engine.


 I can do 3D modelling, but I'd prefer to work on more gameplay oriented areas, which is difficult to get into and, as you said, not needed much for a lot of games.

Oh well. I think the government is willing to pay for a few more years of uni 

edit: also I can't say I agree with your opinion that there is no need. There are simply games that demand fewer of them. RPGs and Strategy games require more people as there are many more gameplay elements to balance and consider. FPS probably requires the least, but even then there are gameplay mechanics like weapons and level design that need to be polished and, well, _designed_ to a state that they are fun and appealing to a wide audiance.


----------



## Kiva19 (Jul 10, 2010)

I work as a high profile armed security officer on mobile patrols. It's pretty much like a private police officer on the property you're contracted to protect. Then on the weekends I work at the Army Aviation Support Facility as gate security. I am also in the VAARNG with an MOS of 11B (Infantryman), and go to college (half way done with my B.S in Criminal Justice). Not too "fail" in my opinion. At least for my age =P


----------



## nurematsu (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm a college grad, but the job market is pretty tough right now, so I have a job that may or may not be seen as respectable. I'm going to be an assistant manager at Godfather's Pizza in the next few weeks, so I'm climbing up the corporate ladder. I have a Bachelors Degree in art, but I have not found any places that want me yet...


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 10, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> I just got a job just today delivering papers via my car, earning a decent cut for a college dropout.


What time of day do you deliver, do you deliver to rural or suburban residence or to boxes, how much do you make, and do you get reimbursed for milage?



Geek said:


> To me being an employe and having to work for someone else to survive is not a success.
> 
> The boss tell you want to do and you have to do his orders or you get fired.
> 
> It's like being a slave.


Become self-employed then. But you'll still be working for someone, like a customer or client.


I am underemployed. I worked at a resturant, but they're cutting me due to bad business. And I'm in my late 20s.
So no, I don't have a flashy high paying job and I worked for slightly more than minimum wage. Currently even fast food would be better than nothing as long as I can pay bills.

Right now someone is looking into a job delivering papers during the 3rd shift, and I did an interview for a printing center and for a tech repair place. I'm kinda hoping to get the repair job.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

Hmmm... I am a seamstress/machinest and earn well above minimum wage... I suppose that is good.


----------



## MrBlack (Jul 11, 2010)

This thread is getting boring by now, someone needs to make a new interesting thread


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

I work as Night Staff at some of the residence halls at my University...

9 hour shifts with drunk freshmen  WHOOT


----------



## Telnac (Jul 11, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> I can do 3D modelling, but I'd prefer to work on more gameplay oriented areas, which is difficult to get into and, as you said, not needed much for a lot of games.
> 
> Oh well. I think the government is willing to pay for a few more years of uni
> 
> edit: also I can't say I agree with your opinion that there is no need. There are simply games that demand fewer of them. RPGs and Strategy games require more people as there are many more gameplay elements to balance and consider. FPS probably requires the least, but even then there are gameplay mechanics like weapons and level design that need to be polished and, well, _designed_ to a state that they are fun and appealing to a wide audiance.


Actually, the primary role of a game designer is far more than simply coming up with the concept of the game & fleshing out the design document.  For most games, that includes actually fleshing out the levels, placing obstacles, enemies, triggers and events as well as writing gameplay scripts to tie them all together.  It all depends on the game, of course, but nearly all games need a fair number of designers for gameplay related tasks. In most teams I've worked with, there have been as many designers as programmers... if not more.

I like gameplay programming because I have one foot in design and one foot in the world of programming.  I create the tools the designers use to flesh out the game, as well as the technical side of the gameplay elements that are being placed.  As a result, I work closely with the design team and I often create test levels (which may get pretty elaborate) to make sure all these gameplay elements work well together before the designers place them in the production levels.  It's a lot easier to rework a design concept when it's all in a test level with giant gray blocks for geometry than reworking a design concept after it's had 4 production-quality levels built around it!

As for being hard to break into, that's more a function of the current economy than the career you'd like to work on.  A lot of studios have cut way back on their design teams because designers are easier to replace than programmers.  3 years ago, a game designer with the right education and a portfolio of games they've developed on their own time could break into the industry easily enough.  Today, it's a big more tough, but hang in there.  The industry may take a few years to recover... but it will.  In the meantime, work on that portfolio and hone your skills.  It'll pay off in the long run if you have the tenacity to stick with it.


----------



## cataloof (Jul 11, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I work as Night Staff at some of the residence halls at my University...
> 
> 9 hour shifts with drunk freshmen  WHOOT


 
HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY BABY HOOOOOW YOU DOIN?????????????


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

cataloof said:


> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY BABY HOOOOOW YOU DOIN?????????????


 
After the Herpes Outbreak people, fire alarms pulled at 3 in the morning, and drunk girls who don't know who they are... yeah it could be worse ;P


----------



## Koray (Jul 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'm a lowly paid temp agent, but at least I don't have to deal with food :3
> 
> 
> Also going back to school this year.


 oh, i just can't imagine who motivated you


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Jul 11, 2010)

I work for a game development company called Phantom Play. Also work at a gas station for extra money. Since I can make my own hours for the first one, the second one is a nice little extra boost.


----------



## Tally (Jul 11, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Depends what you mean by "design", but strictly speaking there is no such job as a "game designer". Ideas are cheap, and it's more profitable to pick a used but loved concept and exploit it as much as you can. That's why there are so many first person shooters out there; kids love them and they're extremely easy to make, especially when you already have the engine.


 
Sounds like someone has no idea about working on a commercial game. *Nothing* good is extremely easy to make when it comes to making games. The engine is just the bones.

It's like saying "Building a race car is easy once you have the engine."


----------



## cataloof (Jul 11, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> After the Herpes Outbreak people, fire alarms pulled at 3 in the morning, and drunk girls who don't know who they are... yeah it could be worse ;P


 
hahahhahha glad i never lived in a dorm, now many years you got left???????????


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 11, 2010)

Tally said:


> Sounds like someone has no idea about working on a commercial game. *Nothing* good is extremely easy to make when it comes to making games. The engine is just the bones.
> 
> It's like saying "Building a race car is easy once you have the engine."


 
This is what I was talking about.

Don't take everything so literal and please don't shove words in my mouth. I'm aware that making games requires an ungodly amount of efforts and resources well past the technical aspect. However, nobody's going to make a living with just coming up with ideas for games. Everyone has ideas, and if for example you look at the modding scene, you'll find that sometimes even benevolent workers come up with better stuff than what we have on the shelves these days, so companies are very unlikely to pay 30k a year just to get game concepts they could very well have for free.

3D models, animation, cinematics, storyline*, textures, music, sound effects and of course, code, to name only these, are what are truly worth paying for. If you want to be that guy who finds new ideas for games, you'd better also get into one of these fields if you want to put bread on the table.

* I'm talking about a book worth of background by the way, not a mere summary.


----------



## Tally (Jul 11, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> This is what I was talking about.
> 
> Don't take everything so literal and please don't shove words in my mouth. I'm aware that making games requires an ungodly amount of efforts and resources well past the technical aspect. However, nobody's going to make a living with just coming up with ideas for games. Everyone has ideas, and if for example you look at the modding scene, you'll find that sometimes even benevolent workers come up with better stuff than what we have on the shelves these days, so companies are very unlikely to pay 30k a year just to get game concepts they could very well have for free.
> 
> ...


 
Designing games =/= Writing the story/idea for the game

And don't forget, you specifically said that making FPS games is extremely easy. Those were your words.


----------



## MrKovu (Jul 11, 2010)

I work at Albertson's.  

Yipeee.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 11, 2010)

Tally said:


> Designing games =/= Writing the story/idea for the game


 
And that's specifically why I said "depends what you mean by design"; an awful lot of those who want to get into video game development have no clue what that means.

Also related; you have no idea how many kids get into computer science to make video games and quit after a month when they realize there's programming involved.


----------



## Tally (Jul 11, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> And that's specifically why I said "depends what you mean by design"; an awful lot of those who want to get into video game development have no clue what that means.
> 
> Also related; you have no idea how many kids get into computer science to make video games and quit after a month when they realize there's programming involved.


 
Why would you even use the word design when you are talking about writing plots for games? It is very misleading, because "design" is used to describe the process of designing the game. Plot is just a small factor in the design process. The people who say "I want to be a game designer" hardly ever mean "I want to write the plot for games."

And it's odd that they drop out, seeing how they could make an incredibly easy to make FPS.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 11, 2010)

Tally said:


> Why would you even use the word design when you are talking about writing plots for games? It is very misleading, because "design" is used to describe the process of designing the game. Plot is just a small factor in the design process. The people who say "I want to be a game designer" hardly ever mean "I want to write the plot for games."
> 
> And it's odd that they drop out, seeing how they could make an incredibly easy to make FPS.


 
As I said, many have no idea what they're talking about when it comes to video game design. Strictly speaking, design means "to  plan  and  fashion  the  form  and  structure  of  an  object,  work  of  art,  decorative  scheme,  etc." To  plan  and  fashion a video game could as well mean to come up with the premise and minimal details about its inner working.

I'm pretty sure it's people like this who came up with Action 52.


----------



## Tally (Jul 11, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> As I said, many have no idea what they're talking about when it comes to video game design. Strictly speaking, design means "to  plan  and  fashion  the  form  and  structure  of  an  object,  work  of  art,  decorative  scheme,  etc." To  plan  and  fashion a video game could as well mean to come up with the premise and minimal details about its inner working.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's people like this who came up with Action 52.



When a person works in game design, it means they fit somewhere from the team being assembled to the game being shipped out. Yes, story is included, but it's not what people glorify, and so very few of the ones who have no idea about game making want to do that at first.

And I agree, Action 52 sucked.

If you really don't know what people mean when they mention game design, I suggest you read the wikipedia article on it.


----------



## thejackalface (Jul 11, 2010)

Software support and training.

I think the stereotype is "service or computers or unemployable", surely?


----------



## Tally (Jul 11, 2010)

thejackalface said:


> Software support and training.
> 
> I think the stereotype is "service or computers or unemployable", surely?


 
What else do you expect from guys who dress up in animal suits? ;>


----------



## thejackalface (Jul 11, 2010)

Tally said:


> What else do you expect from guys who dress up in animal suits? ;>



haha - some of us can look normal on a day-to-day basis, hide the yiffing stains and control our base urges around other people's pets... and then some of us can't


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 11, 2010)

Tally said:


> If you really don't know what people mean when they mention game design, I suggest you read the wikipedia article on it.


 
The tasks of a "video game designer" mostly consist of documentation and leadership amongst the development team, which most of those who claim to want to be one end up definitely not wanting to do. What they usually mean when talking about "design" are specific bits of the job which are actually very loosely related to design.


----------



## Tally (Jul 11, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> The tasks of a "video game designer" mostly consist of documentation and leadership amongst the development team, which most of those who claim to want to be one end up definitely not wanting to do. What they usually mean when talking about "design" are specific bits of the job which are actually very loosely related to design.


 
Guess we talk to different idiots then, the ones I have seen all want to lead the team instead of put work into coding.


----------



## mrhippieguy (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm a game designer, although I'm not currently paid for it.(BGE, man)

I have a volunteer job and a networking certification. I'm looking to do something with that at the moment.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 11, 2010)

Tally said:


> Guess we talk to different idiots then, the ones I have seen all want to lead the team instead of put work into coding.


 
The thought occurred to me as well. I was mostly talking about those who think the job of a game designer is basically about playing with RPG Maker.



			
				mrhippieguy said:
			
		

> Nonuci dasonuf Babaje od cahisa ob hubaio tibibipe? alalare ataraahe od  ef! Darix fafenu mianu ar Enayo ovof! Soba dooainu aai i VONUPEHE.  Zodacare, gohusa, od Zodameranu. Odo cicale Qaa! Zodoreje, lape zodiredo  Noco Mada, hoathahe Saitan!



Say, is that from Anton Lavey's Satanic Bible? =P


----------



## mrhippieguy (Jul 11, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Say, is that from Anton Lavey's Satanic Bible? =P


 Yep. I thought it was delightful. 

While on the topic of game design, what is this RPG maker? sounds kinda like...ah, I can't remember. But it doesn't sound like something original.


----------



## Tally (Jul 11, 2010)

mrhippieguy said:


> Yep. I thought it was delightful.
> 
> While on the topic of game design, what is this RPG maker? sounds kinda like...ah, I can't remember. But it doesn't sound like something original.


 
Aloes you to make cheap RPG games.

Like Gamemaker, but at least on that you can learn GML and make amazing games. (considering the limits of the tool, that is)


----------



## Ariadne (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm an engineer, returning to school again to enter into something better than commercial product design.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 12, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Also related; you have no idea how many kids get  into computer science to make video games and quit after a month when  they realize there's programming involved.


You should have seen  state of the game industry in the 1990s, prior to the existence of  schools that teach things such as game design and game programming.  A  ton of people used to get into the game industry and wash out in less  than 6 months because they didn't realize that making games was hard  work!

At first, I was skeptical about those schools, but they do seem to serve a valuable service: they take care of washing out all the chaff who could never cut it in the game industry.  I wish they existed in the early '90s, because 90% of what I leaved in college was 100% useless when applied to the game industry.



Shiroka said:


> The tasks of a "video game designer" mostly consist of documentation and leadership amongst the development team, which most of those who claim to want to be one end up definitely not wanting to do. What they usually mean when talking about "design" are specific bits of the job which are actually very loosely related to design.


It's my experience that 90% of game designers are populating levels.  The team leads write the game's design document, and the design lead is just one of them.



Tally said:


> Guess we talk to different idiots then, the ones I have seen all want to lead the team instead of put work into coding.


Yes, everyone wants to be the lead.  Having been a project lead before, I'm happy being a non-lead programmer.  Leads have to put up with crap from below, crap from above and if you're in a studio with lots of office politics, you have to put up with that too.  Next to being a tester, it's one of the worst jobs in the industry.

Ironically, it may not even pay all that well!  Senior programmers often get paid better than the project lead!


----------



## Barak (Jul 12, 2010)

LifeGuard in the worse camping of the region >.<

Atleast it pay well~


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Barak said:


> LifeGuard in the worse camping of the region >.<
> 
> Atleast it pay well~


 
Can we ask what you mean by worse camping of the region?

Do you have to do with overly fat people or something?


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't have a fail job... I have no job

I'm a student though and I will find a job eventually.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jul 12, 2010)

I am a paid intern at my town's radio station. First job ever too.


----------



## Barak (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Can we ask what you mean by worse camping of the region?
> 
> Do you have to do with overly fat people or something?



Basically, this camping is you know...the kind where old people go end their life so they don't care about the rues . Not too many fat people...maybe 3-4 in a day. Most of the bully keep them away. But yeah, the deep pool is like....for people older than 12 year old, but i see so much grand-parent swimming with there grand-child it make me RAEG !!!


Since the start of the summer, i had to run in slow-motion only one time, and that's a sign that i'm doing a good job


----------



## Ricky (Jul 12, 2010)

Depends...

Is "male whore" a respectable job?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Depends...
> 
> Is "male whore" a respectable job?


 
Do you do a good job of being a male whore?


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 13, 2010)

I fly airplanes for a living and will soon be at the schoolhouse to learn to fly one of these:


----------



## Satoshi (Jul 13, 2010)

I work in Food and Beverage. 

:I
But I'm considered "barely" out of High School.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 13, 2010)

Pipsqueak said:


> I fly airplanes for a living and will soon be at the schoolhouse to learn to fly one of these:


 You, sir, win.


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm student hoping to get a doctorates in computer technology and programing and a masters in animation and arts.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 14, 2010)

Majy_The_Dragon said:


> I'm student hoping to get a doctorates in computer technology and programing and a masters in animation and arts.


 Wow, that sounds like a good 10 years of schooling at least!  Why are you going for advanced degrees in all those fields?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

I hope to one day have a real job that I enjoy...

Being a food writer specifically.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm a student that's sorta ahead in school. I kind of assumed since furs where geeks, they'd be the same :V  I guess it's lazyness that's keeps us sorta back.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 14, 2010)

Sadly, Geek does not directly translate into higher intelligence. But we like to think it does


----------



## Glacierwulf (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm a line cook / Systems Analysis major


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 14, 2010)

Wrong thre3ad I am drunk or something no I'm not


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 14, 2010)

Pipsqueak said:


> Sadly, Geek does not directly translate into  higher intelligence. But we like to think it does


 
It does often translate into being a smart-ass though, in practice it's  almost the same thing :V

Also, judging from the current responses in this thread, I think it should be renamed by changing "Furries" by "I".


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 14, 2010)

What's a "job?"


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jul 15, 2010)

I work as an Information and Retrieval administrator's assistant on an Army Base in South Korea. They knew I was a furry since day one and accepted it because I'm one of the best summer hires they have in the program.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 15, 2010)

Kurama0900 said:


> I work as an Information and Retrieval administrator's assistant on an Army Base in South Korea. They knew I was a furry since day one and accepted it because I'm one of the best summer hires they have in the program.


How'd they know you were a furry from day 1?  Did you show up for the interview in a fursuit or something.  A few ppl at work know I'm a furry, and I don't hide that fact, but it's not exactly I went around advertising the first day I got here!


----------



## Forrest Vulpes (Jul 16, 2010)

Im a DJ, and im only 14!!


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 19, 2010)

Deli is sort of respectable. I get to listen to people argue about whether they want to oven-roasted turkey or the honey turkey or blah blah blah.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

*Falls into the pit labelled "Student"*


----------



## JDFox (Jul 20, 2010)

Lets see, where should I start.  I'm a Truck driver, I also load the same trucks I drive during the night shift.  I'm a school bus driver (Part time)  I'm a call Firefighter/EMT and a volunteer EMT with the local Ambulance service.  I also work part time as a truck driver for 2 other small businesses when they need stuff hauled around on the days I'm not working (Saturday and Sunday)

What does all this mean?  I'm also very tired and have lots of money XD


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 20, 2010)

I would say that furs fit into either Student, Unemployed, or something to do with science, tech, or computers.


What about furries failing to know what respectable job to get into? 
I've been in and out of college because I can't for the life of me figure out where I'd be happy. I seem to have a knack with programming, web design, car repair and modding, and an interest in science, I just have no idea what I want to really do, as I want to find a job where I feel I'm making a difference in my community and area. :/


----------



## Ricky (Jul 20, 2010)

Blues said:


> Deli is sort of respectable.


 
o.o


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jul 20, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I would say that furs fit into either Student, Unemployed, or something to do with science, tech, or computers.
> 
> 
> What about furries failing to know what respectable job to get into?
> I've been in and out of college because I can't for the life of me figure out where I'd be happy. I seem to have a knack with programming, web design, car repair and modding, and an interest in science, I just have no idea what I want to really do, as I want to find a job where I feel I'm making a difference in my community and area. :/


 
Pretty much this.

Currently a Student/slacker. There's just sooo much I know I'd like to do, I simply can't stay and pick one line of work.


----------

